# Fulton 34



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

Inherited several planes a while back and finally getting off my butt to clean / sharpen them. Got one I can't find on the WWW. It is very long 21 1/4" and has "Fulton" in raised letters on the back and 34 in raised numbers on the front. Any one know about such?? It is cast Iron with wood handles. The bottom is ribbed too.

I have used it once when I got a Walnut round from a local tree trimming service. Used it to flatten and shorten till I could "resaw" it on my band saw.

Thanks


----------



## kapena (Feb 7, 2007)

Hubert said:


> Inherited several planes a while back and finally getting off my butt to clean / sharpen them. Got one I can't find on the WWW. It is very long 21 1/4" and has "Fulton" in raised letters on the back and 34 in raised numbers on the front. Any one know about such?? It is cast Iron with wood handles. The bottom is ribbed too.


I can only give you a guess about your plane.

It is probably a Fulton #7C.

Fulton was the Sears brand name for the planes they sold which were made by Sargent. 

Sargent planes are good quality, but there are some under the Fulton brand that have cheap frogs made out of pressed steel instead of cast iron. 

Hopefully, yours is one of the good ones. It's possible that the blade is made out of laminated iron, which is even better.


----------



## Hubert (Dec 23, 2006)

The biggest thing I wanted to know was if it was a "real antique" that had value. Didn't want to clean it up and lose value. Or if it was just a "regular antique" that was just a good tool to use. I've gotten several replies on various forums and apparently it was made circa 1930's and it is a regular antique. So I will use it for its intended purpose after I clean / sharpen it.


----------

